# 7900 Pedal question



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

If anyone can post a photo/short review of the 7900 pedals after a year or two of use. How do they look...... How is the carbon body holding up?


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think you are going to have to be patient. The 7900 pedals haven't yet been on the market for even 9 months yet.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I have these only for a few months and they seem to be holding up just fine so far.


----------

